
Sqlite browser - based2
http://sqlitebrowser.org/
======
justinclift
Hi, one of the SQLite Browser team here. Thanks for posting this. :)

(Though, I'm kinda wondering why? ;> Our last release was nearly 2 months ago,
and nothing super special happened in the last few days from memory... maybe
I'm forgetting something? ;>)

Anyway, it's all good promo I suppose. :D

~~~
JTxt
Yes. I did not know about it and it seems like a useful tool. I'm glad to see
it at least.

~~~
justinclift
Thanks. :)

Yeah, it's pretty reasonable for doing stuff with SQLite databases, and
supports encryption. It's also GPL/MPL licensed, written in C++/Qt, so is
fairly cross platform. Precompiled downloads available for OSX/Win, and it's
in the packaging/ports system of several Linuxs & BSDs. :)

We're kinda needing more C++ dev's though, as the GitHub Issues list is
getting a bit out of hand at the moment. O_o

Download stats wise... I think it's about 120k/month through GitHub:

    
    
      https://api.github.com/repos/sqlitebrowser/sqlitebrowser/releases
    

(that's a rough guesstimate from last time I looked :>)

------
oxplot
Note that SQuirreL SQL [1] or just about any JDBC compliant SQL client
combined with Sqlite's JDBC driver [2] can be used to interrogate/manipulate
the structure and the data stored in Sqlite database files.

[1]: [http://squirrel-sql.sourceforge.net/](http://squirrel-
sql.sourceforge.net/)

[2]: [https://github.com/xerial/sqlite-jdbc](https://github.com/xerial/sqlite-
jdbc)

------
carlesfe
This is probably the best free, multiplatform sqlite GUI. I've tried many apps
and I've stuck with Sqlite Browser for about two years now. It's great and
does its job perfectly! Can't praise it enough :)

------
frik
I used v1.x back in the days. SQLite was still little known and it was the
only UI tool. The project was dead for some years (in v1.x days), good to see
some brought new life to it and it's still in development.

------
coleifer
I wrote a little web based sqlite database manager:
[https://github.com/coleifer/sqlite-web](https://github.com/coleifer/sqlite-
web)

------
fredsted
You can really tell a programmer made that UI. Wow.

~~~
oxplot
If you'd like to criticize or praise their UI, it'd be helpful to others if
you made it explicit, so in the least the developers could learn the
strong/weak points of their work.

